# FC2008 July Newsletter



## frysco (Jul 31, 2007)

In this issue:

1. FC 2008 Picnic & Camp-Out
2. Hotel News
3. Official T-Shirt News
4. We Need DJ's
5. Furry Market Place spaces go on sale August 1st!
6. Registration Reminder
7. Next Public FC Meeting

*1. FC 2008 Picnic &amp; Camp-Out*

 A general reminder that the Picnic &amp; Camp-Out is still happening next
weekend. The Picnic is August 4th and the camp-out starts on Friday August
3rd and goes to the 5th with a little break in between to go to the Picnic.
There is no need to RSVP to go to the Picnic, but you MUST RSVP for the
camp-out or you may not be able to camp. To RSVP for the camp-out email
camping_@_furtherconfusion.org. For all other information go to the official
web site at http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2008/events/camping.


*2. Hotel News*

The Doubletree is still very sold out, but there are plenty of rooms
available in the Holiday Inn, our overflow hotel. More details are on the
hotel webpage at http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2008/hotel. We are
still finalizing the shuttle schedule between the DoubleTree and Holiday
Inn , and will have that posted soon.


*3. Official T-Shirt News*

Marketing is glad to report that they have started work on the official
Further Confusion T-Shirt. That is all, nothing more to see here. 


*4. We Need DJ's*

Further Confusion is seeking a few good DJ's for the dances and other
social events in 2008.

If you are a DJ (or laptop musician) who never saw yourself fitting in to
the format of the events at FC, then now is the time to get involved!  We
have expanded the areas where music will be played at night, and have
opportunities for all different genre's.  In particular, we will have
isolated sound areas for music during the evening dances.

Genre's we are particularly interested in finding DJ's/musicians to
represent: theme music for the Fur East theme, disco, 80's &amp; 90's, modern
rock, house, techno, downtempo, ambient, electro, trance and more (not just
dance music).

As well, we are also hoping to open up the projection screens to video
artists during the dances.  So if you are a VJ who is interested in
putting together something, please contact us!

Interested?  Then email dj-submissions_@_furtherconfusion.org by October
31st with your real name, performer name, email address, list of equipment
used/needed, short bio and description of style, and any relevant URL(s)
including any links to online demos (for DJ's and musicians).  Don't have
an online demo?  Let us know, and we can give you a physical address to
send a demo.


*5. Furry Market Place spaces go on sale August 1st!*

Yes, it's that time of year again. If you would like to purchase a space
in the Further Confusion 2008 Furry Market Place, head on over to the
Further Confusion 2008 website and click on the dealers link on the left.
Then download the Application form for the Furry Market Place, fill it out
and send it in with US$65.00 to the address on the form NO SOONER than
August 1st, and you'll be able to get a space. For more detailed
information, including a copy of the Furry Market Place rules, go to the
Dealers Room page at http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2008/dealers


*6. Registration Reminder*

Get your Further Confusion membership now - rates will go up on September
1st - that's a month from now!  A standard (attending) membership is $40
through end of August, after that it will be $45 until December 30th, and
$50 at the door.  Registration is easy - just go to
http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2008/registration and select
Registration.  You can register online using your credit card, or download
and fill out the mail-in form, and pay by check or money order.


*7. Next Public FC Meeting*

Our next staff meeting will be on August 18th, starting at 12noon in the San
Jose DoubleTree hotel. Parking is free - you'll be able to let the parking
staff know that you were with Further Confusion when you leave the lot.


Thanks for reading, as always, if you have any questions about the con a
good place to start is our web site at http://www.furtherconfusion.org or
send an e-mail to info_@_furtherconfusion.org and someone will reply.

-- 
Further Confusion
info_@_furtherconfusion.org
http://www.furtherconfusion.org/


----------



## nobuyuki (Aug 1, 2007)

holy crap, sold out like 6 months in advance, again.  I wonder if there's going to be a time where (like AC) FC's going to eventually outgrow its hotel.  Kinda lose a little bit of the personal feeling when the event place and residing place are separate, but the attendance seems positively huge and keeps on growing every year :0


----------

